# o.e. chickens



## southernslayer (Sep 2, 2009)

What chickens are o.e. PIX please. thanks


----------



## Murphy (Sep 3, 2009)

These are the bantys the standard birds aren't quite as colorful (not as many colors) as the small bantams but they look the same just bigger Old English Game fowl or O.E. Game 
 These are English (british) color descriptions America has different names for a few of the colors 

The  Old English Fowl can be seen in the following colors: black red (partridge), black red (wheaten), brown red, spangle, birchen or grey, golden duckwing, silver duckwing, blue red, blue tailed wheaten hen, crele, cuckoo, pyle and self white, black breasted dark red, black breasted red, shady or streaky breasted light red, black breasted silver duckwing, black breasted yellow duckwing, black breasted birchen duckwing, black breasted dark grey, clear mealy breasted mealy grey, brown breasted brown red, streaky breasted orange red, ginger breasted ginger red, dun breasted blue dun, streaky breasted red dun, yellow silver and honey dun, pyle, spangled, white, black, furness brassy back and polecat, cuckoo, brown breasted yellow birchen, hennie, muff and tassel!


----------



## southernslayer (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks for the pix murphy


----------



## Talbot (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey Murhy how much on the splash pullets


----------

